

Run Code Run: Hosted Continuous Integration for RoR Projects - raganwald
http://runcoderun.com/

======
aditya
Sounds awesome, but, how are they going to do privately hosted projects?
Especially those with crazy test environments (like us, PostGIS + tsearch2 + a
gazillion gems).

But frankly, anything would be better than CC.rb!

